# Runtime Error216  Runtime error 217



## walter Gattringer (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
ich habe eine Java-Software (Ein BachblütenLexikon) programmiert und ins Internet gestellt. Jetzt hat aber der erste User bereits ein Problem, es kommen immer folgende  Fehlermeldungen:


Fehlermeldungen 6.5.
javaw.exe Fehler in Anwendung
Die Ausnahme "Unbekannter Softwarefehler) (0x0eedfade) ist in der 
Anwendung an der Stelle 0x7c812a5b aufgetreten
Die Anweisung in 0x2ef54112 verweist auf Speicher in 0x2f5511f0 Der 
Vorgang read konnte nicht auf dem Speicher durchgeführt werden.
Runtime Error216 at 2EEF54112

Fehlermeldungen 6.5.
Die Ausnahme "Unbekannter Softwarefehler) (0x0eedfade) ist in der 
Anwendung an der Stelle 0x7c812a5b aufgetreten
Runtime error 217 at 2EF70CBE

er benutzt Windows XP Pro.
Der Fehler tritt am Ende nach dem beenden meines Programmes (oder eben beim beenden des Programmes auf). Ich selber hab das Programm auf zwei Rechnern laufen und kein Fehler passiert.
Woran kann das liegen, ich hab im Internet gegooglt aber nichts gefunden.
Ich steh hier völlig daneben. Das Programm läuft mit Java 1.6.0, Java und auch meine Software wurden neu installiert, hat aber nichts genutzt.

mfg walter gattringer
www.bera.at


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2007)

Mit reinem Java kann das nicht passieren.
Entweder es handelt sich um einen Fehler in der VM, oder du verwendest native libs.


----------



## walter gattringer (7. Mai 2007)

Du hast recht.
Ja, ich verwende LicenceProtector ein dll und Jacozoom auch so eine Dll  und winregistry2.
Habe das erstemal mit dll gearbeitet, kann leicht sein, daß ich da was falsches gemacht habe. Aber was, hab diese Dinge einfach nach den Beispielen eingebaut, und warum passiert mir der Fehler nicht? Ich geb gerne noch mehr Informationen, momentan weiß ich nur nicht welche. Das Programm kann man auf www.bera.at downloaden. Bei mir funktioniert das.

mfg walter


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2007)

Ich kann es schon dadurch bedingt das ich Linux verwende bei mir nicht testen  :wink: 
Ich kann dir nur raten dich nochmal zu versichern das du die libs richtig verwendest, dann herauszufinden welche der libs den Fehler wirft und dann Support beim Hersteller entsprechender Lib zu suchen.
Die Speicherverwaltung bei C/C++ ist nunmal schwierig und eine riesige Fehlerquelle, daher ist Java auch so populär geworden  :wink:


----------



## walter gattringer (7. Mai 2007)

Das Problem ist, daß der Fehler bei einem Kunden aufgetreten ist und ich nicht weiß wie ich herausfindenkann welches lib das ist.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2007)

Ich verstehe ja dein Problem, aber welche Antwort erwartest du dir hier?
Kaum jemand wird die Lib kennen, und es ist kein Java-Problem.
Dazu kommt noch das man erstmal ein System bräuchte auf dem der Fehler reproduzierbar ist.


----------



## Guest (7. Mai 2007)

ok. stimmt. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall!


----------

